# KMC missing link direction?



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Does it matter which way you install the link?


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

You should install it so the tension on the chain will pull the master link together in a locked position (i.e, the direction the chain is pulled on the chainring). The other way could (but unlikely) undo the master link.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't understand your description, the mechanism is reversed on the other side so no matter how you orient it, it pulls tighter as the chain is tensioned.. in fact it's fairly hard to undo by hand, but the park master link plier works great.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

You are correct, they go togehter either way and are not "unidirectional." I have them on 6 bikes and never pay any attention to which way the links are facing when I reinstall the chains after cleaning. Never had a KMC chain fail. Like you, I use the Park tool to remove the links.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> I don't understand your description, the mechanism is reversed on the other side so no matter how you orient it, it pulls tighter as the chain is tensioned.. in fact it's fairly hard to undo by hand, but the park master link plier works great.


Correct. There is no "direction" to the KMC Missing Link. The only links I know which want a certain orientation is the Wippermann Connex link and the old one-speed chain master link with a spring clip.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

throw it away and use a Wipperman link.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

PoorCyclist said:


> I don't understand your description, the mechanism is reversed on the other side so no matter how you orient it, it pulls tighter as the chain is tensioned.. in fact it's fairly hard to undo by hand, but the park master link plier works great.


Yeah. After posting I was thinking of a regular old master link from a Shimano/SRAM chain. My bad.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

wim said:


> ...The only links I know which want a certain orientation is the Wippermann Connex link and the old one-speed chain master link with a spring clip.


SRAM 10 speed Powerlinks are directional, but it only has a very very minor potential effect on shifting. The arrow visible from the drive side of the bike should point in the direction of chain travel (which means the arrow on the identical half of the link facing away is pointing in the direction opposite of chain travel ).


----------

